# Kaanapali Beach Club



## RMiller05 (Mar 24, 2015)

Has anyone been to Kaanapali Beach Club recently? I had visited in September of 2013 and the hotel had closed the front entrance due to construction. I'm going to be there in April and I was wondering if it is still under construction. The temporary entrance was in-side the parking garage last time. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Emi (Mar 30, 2015)

We were there in this January and the front entrance was accessible. I think 2 years ago was when they re surfaced the driveway and upgrade the portico. In January they removed the rooftop cover to the atrium. Temporary structure was put in place and it took one day. They are making a new cover and will be putting it in. You can call the front desk and ask when this will be done.


----------



## wesflyfisher (Apr 5, 2015)

I was just there in late March. The lobby is fully open. Still renovation though, closing part of the old dining area, inside ponds, and the most beachward elevator.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2015)

this link from this weekends newsletter seems right up your alley!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225401


----------



## RMiller05 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the info! I really appreciate it!


----------

